# Makita - Site?



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've just had a flyer in from a UK supplier claiming half price Makita tools in red instead of green under the 'Site' brand.
Search Page

Site SMB601 14.4V Cordless Drill Driver - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys

They claim same Makita quality. Are Makita trying to get sales from the cheaper end of the market by rebadging stuff?

Are you seeing these in other places?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I've just had a flyer in from a UK supplier claiming half price Makita tools in red instead of green under the 'Site' brand.
> Search Page
> 
> Site SMB601 14.4V Cordless Drill Driver - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys
> ...


Hi Peter:

I'm not even sure that Makita makes Makita stuff any more. I take a look at your pictures and I see nothing in common with Makita. Castings are different -- housing is very different -- brushes located differently, switches are wrong -- batteries are Dewalt concept... 

Hitachi and Makita grinders share common ancestry but there are too many differences with your "Site" brand.

Makita doesn't rebrand Makita. They will manufacture for anyone willing to pay the bucks and it may be made by Makita in "country X" (including Canada) but it certainly isn't Makita. Makita's claim to fame is their field coil and armature windings -- "twice the power from half the size." I don't see any of that in your links.

If it seems too good to be true, it usually is. I've noticed a rash of new brands in Canada too, "Site" not among them. It sounds like there might be a new player in the market, either China or India??? I haven't seen stuff from India here yet but the Indians are well positioned to compete.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Peter,

What's listed in your link(s), is a product made by Makita however, difficult to explain this, but, it isn't "true" Makita. Ron is correct, in fact, many tool manufacturers will make any tool for any one... "if the price is right". 

Actually, Makita is more blue than any other color. Of course their newer tools are of a grey & black colors but, the "overall" design is still the same. 

Here's a link to their site in the states. It should provide a link to any of their others, (country wise). MAKITA Industrial Power Tools - The Leader In Cordless with 18V LXT Lithium-Ion


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

Makita rebrand in europe with mactek or maktec but the ones I have seen look exactly the same. I even saw some at a building store in Eugene a few months ago with the maktec name on them.

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

awoodnut said:


> Makita rebrand in europe with mactek or maktec but the ones I have seen look exactly the same. I even saw some at a building store in Eugene a few months ago with the maktec name on them.
> 
> Mike


I believe Maktek is available in Australia as well, but I haven't seen. Maybe as I was not looking..

James


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

At a woodworking show in Woodstock Ontario, the Makita rep told me that the Mactec line was the 'utility' line for Makita, sort of the Ryobi of the Makita lineup. I kinda went along with this but with some suspicion since the cost of Maktec is almost that of Makita.


----------

